# Earning bells



## Maggybeths (Apr 24, 2018)

Is anyone else having a problem earning bells with all these new updates? Have I missed a trick somewhere? Is there a trick?


----------



## calamitybot (Apr 24, 2018)

Be sure to link a my nintendo account and collect the mission rewards weekly, then exchange the my nintendo points for bells. I completely forgot about my nintendo for a bit! It's really a goldmine. Also, I sold all of the old event flowers, seeds, and crafting materials.


----------



## Maggybeths (Apr 24, 2018)

OH hahahaha I didn't even think about the bell reward in my Nintendo! Thanks! I will redeem some.

I've already sold all the old crafting materials, flowers & seeds which gave me a nice chunk but I still do not seem to be GAINING bells playing daily? I've been between 58k-64k for so long now  Unless I've just hit a horribly unlucky streak with campers giving me less bells? I don't get it!


----------



## kayleee (Apr 24, 2018)

I have 750k bells and to be honest I have no idea how I got so many


----------



## arbra (Apr 24, 2018)

Have you stopped processing level 20 villagers?  that can make a difference as well.  Or have you increased your crafting as that can take a hit to your bells?


----------



## ESkill (Apr 24, 2018)

I've been upgrading my amenities so I'm getting low on bells. Doing requests for villagers doesn't seem to get you that much,  maybe 1,000 per villager.


----------



## Flare (Apr 24, 2018)

What I do is build the furniture for the villagers who I would need/want in my campsite, then after that I won't build anything. Doing this I end up getting 100,000 bells around a week and a half later. Once I get the 100,000 bells I either trade them or just build stuff I now want. 

Make sure to complete requests alot too. 

Also be sure to use your My Nintendo points for the 5k bell reward. If you don't have a My Nintendo account you should definitely make one.


----------



## Maggybeths (Apr 28, 2018)

kayleee said:


> I have 750k bells and to be honest I have no idea how I got so many



&#55357;&#56878; jumpin gyroids that’s a lot.



arbra said:


> Have you stopped processing level 20 villagers?  that can make a difference as well.  Or have you increased your crafting as that can take a hit to your bells?



Mmmm not really but complaining about this seems to have helped me... lol



ESkill said:


> I've been upgrading my amenities so I'm getting low on bells. Doing requests for villagers doesn't seem to get you that much,  maybe 1,000 per villager.



See before this post I was averaging like 200 but I’ve had a little surge in bell return from them... 



Flare said:


> What I do is build the furniture for the villagers who I would need/want in my campsite, then after that I won't build anything. Doing this I end up getting 100,000 bells around a week and a half later. Once I get the 100,000 bells I either trade them or just build stuff I now want.
> 
> Make sure to complete requests alot too.
> 
> Also be sure to use your My Nintendo points for the 5k bell reward. If you don't have a My Nintendo account you should definitely make one.



I’ve got one! And was just reminded about it so I have collected actually. That helped me a lot.


Thanks for the responses everyone! I’m making a come back!


----------



## Themadgamer (May 3, 2018)

Maggybeths said:


> Is anyone else having a problem earning bells with all these new updates? Have I missed a trick somewhere? Is there a trick?



Hmmm, funny that you asked that.  I signed up to ask what there was to spend bells on.  I currently have over 2.2 million bells, not sure what I’m supposed to do with them.


----------



## calamitybot (May 4, 2018)

Themadgamer said:


> Hmmm, funny that you asked that.  I signed up to ask what there was to spend bells on.  I currently have over 2.2 million bells, not sure what I’m supposed to do with them.



WHAT

Do you just never spend your bells on anything? This is absolutely incomprehensible to me.


----------



## Themadgamer (May 4, 2018)

calamitybot said:


> WHAT
> 
> Do you just never spend your bells on anything? This is absolutely incomprehensible to me.



Yes, I buy everything I come across.  I clean out the Market Place every day, I?ve upgraded and redecorated my van several times and I make every item possible.  Not sure where else to spend bells.....


----------



## calamitybot (May 4, 2018)

Themadgamer said:


> Yes, I buy everything I come across.  I clean out the Market Place every day, I’ve upgraded and redecorated my van several times and I make every item possible.  Not sure where else to spend bells.....



WWWWWWW

How???????? Do you have that much money????? Have you made any payments on the camper loans?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Another tip for getting money I have that seems obvious but some people still don't know- Never put bugs and fish rarer than horned dynastids, black bass, and red snappers into the market box, unless it's for a pre-arranged trade with another person. Animals will never request insects+fish more valuable than 100 bells. Also, if the animal asks for any fish from your inventory and you give them a rarer fish than black bass or red snapper, they will only reward you as much as they would reward you for a black bass. For example, if I give an animal a black bass, worth 100 bells, I will get 1,000 bells for it. If I give an animal a seahorse, worth 2,000 bells, they will only give me 1,000 bells for it. This also applies to bugs.

TLDR; sell all fish and insects worth more than 100 bells. dont give them to animals or put them in the market box, animals only give you a max of 1,000 bells and nobody buys rare things in market boxes unless for trades.


----------



## xXJessXx (May 10, 2018)

Bells are pretty easily attainable. Just from using the Marketplace, selling items which are filling up your inventory, villager requests. Currently I have 200k bells which are being unused


----------



## LillyofVadness (May 10, 2018)

I'm not too bad when it comes to bells but I've been focusing on amenity upgrades and sparkle stone items lately so I've been hovering around the 30k mark since everything I make gives the count a hit and I don't play regularly enough to build back up more than that each time.


----------



## Garrett (May 10, 2018)

I hover around 800k+ bells. I've done all the amenities and fully upgraded my RV. There's just not a lot to spend bells on so it accumulates. I'm glad we have the cookies, at least I can drop 5k on each memory cookie when they appear. 

I didn't realise getting bells was a problem.


----------



## Angel-Rae (May 10, 2018)

I also always seem to have around 800,000 bells. I think once you get to having full resources inventories you have to sell off the steel and wood and paper and less often preserves to make room. I sell around 150 steel, cotton and wood a day which is around 4,000 bells. Plus if you help ten friends enter the quarry that’s 1,000 bells a day. Plus the random sharke-able tree gives between 300 and 1,000 and the villagers are always giving out money every day. Particularly for finding lost items.  Plus rare fish and furniture and left over flowers or crystals or gyroids get swapped for bells. I don’t make all the special request furniture or upgrade my van though. I’m actually glad of the fortune cookies so I have something to buy. I just wish I could actually ever win at the brake tapper game so I could do something with my thousands of friend powders.


----------

